
GitHub Outage - geerlingguy
https://www.githubstatus.com/?test
======
TimWolla
Duplicate of this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22366280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22366280)

------
LinuxBender
How do people calculate and factor in the dependencies of 3rd parties into
their SLA's?

~~~
antsar
Some ITIL buzzwords to search:

\- OLA (Operational Level Agreement; usually an intra-organizational
dependency)

\- Underpinning Contract (3rd-party)

------
geerlingguy
I've been getting 500 errors on any page load for the past 10 minutes or so.
The status page just shows 'webhook' errors, but it looks like it's more
widespread than that.

Time to go get caffeine and take a morning break!

~~~
holmberd
Posting here isn't part of your break :)

~~~
lioeters
Important part of my working hours!

------
ydnaclementine
I love the smell of fresh deploys in the morning

~~~
downerending
Smells like victry^H^Hery^H^Hoyr^H^Hry!

------
metahost
Error 500 on all github.com pages. Github Pages however seem to be working
fine.

~~~
george_perez
They're behind the Fastly CDN I think.

------
ethagnawl
Issue and pull request comments are now working again.

------
racl101
Well guys, what say we all go get some breakfast? No work is getting done
right now.

